# Make a 'seemingly' impossible goal!



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

The mentality of this thread, is to make a goal that seems impossible but to actually strive to it. Look into it, research it, actually positively think that it WILL come to pass and you'll accomplish it. 

Here's mine: I want to travel across Europe for a month, by myself, with my pet rat, and take obnoxious pictures with him at all the famous sites. I want to travel so bad. And doing it by myself would be the ultimate f-you to SA.


----------



## zeptron (Aug 12, 2010)

Quiero aprender a hablar fácilmente con la gente... no sólo en Inglés, pero también en Español.



"I want to learn to speak to people easily... not only in English, but in Spanish, too."

I want to be able to study abroad in college without having to worry so much about the language barrier. I know a fair amount of Spanish, in reading and writing (I've done four years) but I barely speak it. My fear of speaking in general really holds me back in class.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Here I was thinking, "Oh, I'll give up coffee, that's impossible, right?" But NO, everyone's making bigger goals. xD 

Okay, I have these two:
- Become a veterinary nurse that specialises in surgical nursing
- Get my driver's license


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)

I give up caffeine about once every three months or so, that's easy  (does it count if you end up drinking it again?)


----------



## GrowingImp (Aug 18, 2010)

I want to become at complete ease with myself and around others.
I want to be able to say whats on my mind.
And I never want to go back to my depression about being SA.

My life goal summed up is to become a billionaire. (don't call me greedy)


----------



## dogtopus710 (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to know who I am and be comfortable in my own skin and be able to walk into any situation without fear or doubt about the way I'm going to act or be perceived. I want to no longer feel guilty about having SA and just be a proud introvert who doesn't feel the need to always talk to people or be out doing things because "that's what normal ppl do". I just want to be me. All the time, not just when I'm alone.


----------



## Alchemist (Mar 26, 2011)

I want to travel all over the world with camera and laptop and this way make enough money a living.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Good thread idea 

My "impossible" goals are:
--fall in mutual love
--get a four-year degree
--do volunteer work somewhere international


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

Hmm first thing that came to my head: Own a Lamborghini lolol

-Get my first job
-Become a professional photographer
-Get married and have kids


----------



## musicnfood (Aug 1, 2011)

My impossible goals are,

1. Be financially independent with my studies abroad.
2. Get into one of the graduate program top on my list.
3. Score (write music) for a major motion picture. 
4. Compose some of the most interesting music in this century.


I don't think they are impossible. So, they are actually only my long-term goals.


----------



## gabriellenstuff (Aug 18, 2011)

dogtopus710 said:


> I want to know who I am and be comfortable in my own skin and be able to walk into any situation without fear or doubt about the way I'm going to act or be perceived. I want to no longer feel guilty about having SA and just be a proud introvert who doesn't feel the need to always talk to people or be out doing things because "that's what normal ppl do". I just want to be me. All the time, not just when I'm alone.


I want exactly this.


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

I want to go to next years Comic Con, Anime Expo, go to Las Vegas, talk to a pretty lady, move out, win 23 million dollars playing the lottery, be part of the crew of Captain Jean-Luc Picard aboard the U.S.S. Enterprise and be able to say, "engage". Maybe the final two are not that possible..


----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)

Get laiddd


and then do it like they do on the Discovery channel.


x


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

Graduate from medical school


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Become a senior editor at, oh, I don't know, Random House. Or Penguin. Hey, I am flexible.

GOALS! POW!


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Get away form from _these_ people!

And stop mistyping 'from' as 'form'.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Remain in a long-term relationship with someone who loves me and who I can truly love back.

I did have an academic goal typed up, but then I realized my personal life is suffering so, so much more.


----------



## luffy (Jun 2, 2011)

EarlGreyDregs said:


> And doing it by myself would be the ultimate f-you to SA.


I think finding somebody you care about to go with you would be the ultimate f-you to SA.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

be normal. i.e. lead a normal life. so far my life has been anything but normal.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Move to New Zealand & create an awesome life of my own design.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Find something new in my line of work. Publish etc.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I can be strong and have been through worse. My goal is to stop letting others' issues get to me deeply (they have no more right to exist than me), stop letting petty crap throw me into breakdowns and look after my damn self for once. That's what my friend said this evening - Stop thinking about people and look after yourself for a change.


----------



## Kim Ung-yong (Jan 30, 2010)

I will make it through college and go on to get my masters in business management...


----------

